# No vidcontrol after update to 10.2



## balanga (Feb 25, 2016)

I've just started using a computer which was hidden away for about a year so I thought I'd try an get everything up to date so did a `freebsd-update` to get to 10.2-RELEASE...

I've just tried to set the video mode using vidcontrol and get:-


```
root@FreeBSD:~ # vidcontrol -i mode
vidcontrol: getting active vty: Inappropriate ioctl for device
```

I'm sure this worked previously. How do I set the video mode?

allscreens_flags throws out an error message on boot.

I guess it must have something to do with the wrong graphics driver. How do I tell what chip is installed?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 26, 2016)

Are you using vt(4)?


----------



## Naval (Feb 26, 2016)

It is not mine thread, but I do have same issue.

For my system, I do confirm that after use of vt(4)(), `vidcontrol` not functioning.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2016)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Newcons


----------

